# The powerfullest incandescent bulb.



## Master-chip (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,

I have the powerfull incandescent flashlight in the whole flashlight story. It's a VELAMP of the Italian policeman's, it do real 500,000 CP it has 2 batteris SLA 6V 55W. It cost $50 Euro's, same as the G2 in the picture.

Here you go







Regads to everyone!

Master-chip.


----------



## andyw513 (Jul 9, 2010)

Found some stuff on their website, some sleek looking torches, I must say!

http://www.velamp.it/newsite/index.php


----------



## Master-chip (Jul 11, 2010)

andyw513 said:


> Found some stuff on their website, some sleek looking torches, I must say!
> 
> http://www.velamp.it/newsite/index.php


 

Thank you andyw513.

Master-chip.


----------



## Master-chip (Jul 13, 2010)

Do anybody has this flashlight or saw this flashlight?

Master-chip.


----------



## JimH (Jul 13, 2010)

I beg to differ with the your use of the term "powerfullest incandescent bulb".

My Colossus flashlight uses a 250 watt 24 volt bulb overdriven at 30 volts by 8 emoli 3.7 volt batteries. Now we're really talking bright


----------



## csshih (Jul 13, 2010)

oh man... I saw that one at a gtg....... eek!!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 13, 2010)

Ha Ha, 55 watts! you need at least 1,000 watts to compete with me, that company sells a good looking 6 volt lantern:thumbsup:, wonder how you can buy from them:thinking:?


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 14, 2010)

:hahaha: 6v 55w, that's a mere toy!


----------

